# cycling shorts



## MD_TX (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm just getting into the whole road biking segment and would like to get some suggestions/opinions. Moving over from the MTB I was wondering if I could get the use to some of the apparel I already have, mainly the shorts. If I ride with a Sugoi RSX cycling short that's not really baggy/loose fitting like my FOX campus short (both have detachable liners) would I still be able to get by with the 'tighter' fitting RSX shorts, or do I need to go get road specific shorts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

"Need" is a really strong word. You've already got the main advantage of cycling shorts once you've got a good quality liner.

The next reason to get road shorts would be that they don't flap around. If you find your MTB shorts annoy you or the peer pressure gets to be too much, do it. If not, don't sweat it.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Those RSX shorts are really nice, and they will do the job just fine. You seem to have a good idea what quality shorts are, so I'd suggest you get one pair of road specific shorts to work into your rotation. After a while you will find yourself wearing the road shorts more often, I did it the same way. 

MTB is the gateway "drug" to road biking.

You are on a slippery slope my friend.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's what I've found, since I started doing group rides with people across the spectrum, including club racers: nobody cares if you're wearing MTB shorts or road shorts. They care about whether you can hang with the appropriate level of group for your ability, whether you can hold a line in a group, whether you turn into a hammer freak showing off you superior speed if you get to the head of a pace line, and in general, whether you can get along with everyone and ride safely in a group.

Good quality shorts are good quality shorts, period. Spending money solely due to peer pressure is dumb in my book, and often, peer pressure is more of a perception than a reality.

When you feel the need for road-specific shorts, try bibs. You may prefer them. But you won't know until you try them.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

+1 on trying out bibs. I never thought I'd be wearing cycling specific clothing but bibs are super comfortable. If you don't want to invest too much money on trying them out, I got a pair on amazon (Tenn from England) for around $30 and used them on a 35 and a 53 mile ride and they performed admirably.

You could try those out and move up to a higher quality one if you must later.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I was in a conundrum a few weeks back. All this while, I have been riding my hybrid bike, for about 1 year, on the road with MTB shorts. 

View attachment 262284


I keep my FS for off-road ... and could feel the shorts flapping when you are on the flats and spinning the pedals.

I think if I had found the Sugoi that you mentioned, I might have tried it out ...

View attachment 262285


I was looking for a slightly slimmer pair of shorts as I could not get my head round the idea of a fitting pair of shorts. ... Lycra ... there ... I have said it ... 

Then I decided to build myself a road bike and then just went out and got myself an Altura Airstream without any thought ...

View attachment 262286


It was a good thing that I did not managed to find myself a slimmer pair of shorts as I am used to it now ... no flapping ...

I am a large sizing in all my clothes but for the shorts, and my jersey for that matter, I still use an XL as I still cannot get myself to put on something too fitting or body hugging ...


----------



## MD_TX (Aug 7, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I am a large sizing in all my clothes but for the shorts, and my jersey for that matter, I still use an XL as I still cannot get myself to put on something too fitting or body hugging ...


I've thought about 'upsizing' as well, but I've read a lot of people saying that it's better to down-size if anything. Is this a 'rule' or a matter of personal preference? I keep reading you want a snug fit for the 'support' and least amount of chaffing. Just wondering since I can't afford to buy something for 2-3 rides and never wear it again (Although I may have to do as you suggest and start off with basic quality stuff and work up in quality once I have experience)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MD_TX said:


> I've thought about 'upsizing' as well, but I've read a lot of people saying that it's better to down-size if anything. * Is this a 'rule' or a matter of personal preference? I keep reading you want a snug fit *for the 'support' and least amount of chaffing. Just wondering since I can't afford to buy something for 2-3 rides and never wear it again (Although I may have to do as you suggest and start off with basic quality stuff and work up in quality once I have experience)


Because sizing and fit varies between manufacturers and models they offer, if you're considering straying from familiar brands/ models, I suggest trying before buying, unless the online 'store' has liberal return policies.

Re: fit, personal preference is the 'rule', and when it comes to most cycling related products (helmets, shoes, shorts as some examples) mine is not too tight, not too loose, but snug.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## JayR (Aug 12, 2012)

*According to my LBS*

...you want a quality pair of racing shorts especially for longer rides. The stiffer the padding the better for long hauls; counterintuitive, but "it makes sense if you don't think about it too much"


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> I was in a conundrum a few weeks back. All this while, I have been riding my hybrid bike, for about 1 year, on the road with MTB shorts.
> 
> View attachment 262284
> 
> ...


that must be comfortable. i can't tell you how many people i see in shorts that are so loose the chamois must be in a different spot every time you get out of the saddle then sit down again. the the WHOLE IDEA OF TIGHT FITTING SHORTS...or better yet bibs...is that the chamois is always in the same place on your body. 
i worked mechanical support at a big century last week and the number of baggy lycra shorts was stunning. i managed to hold my tongue, even w/ the guy that had plaid boxers under his. he'll figure it out sooner or later.


----------



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

So, the consensus is...a quality set of MTB shorts with a chamois liner is okay for club/group riding, until I start getting more serious? Simplistic question, yes, but I'm a total noob (haven't even actually bought my bike yet, but accessory/clothing research/shopping is part of this) at this.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I just bought my first set of bib shorts and I love them. They are very comfortable and it feels great not having flapping shorts. Hell, I may break the rules and wear my outfit when I go MTB,


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty new to cycling, but I'm an old codger who doesn't give much thought to fashion. My clothing choices tend to be based on practicality. I started riding with a pair of cannondale baggy shorts with removable liners. They are OK, and I can wear the liner with other shorts. However, those baggier shorts creep up my thighs as I ride and I find it annoying. A couple weeks ago I picked up some Pearl Izumi road shorts and find them much more comfortable; they stay in place.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

usn.mustanger said:


> So, the consensus is...a quality set of MTB shorts with a chamois liner is okay for club/group riding, until I start getting more serious? Simplistic question, yes, but I'm a total noob (haven't even actually bought my bike yet, but accessory/clothing research/shopping is part of this) at this.


If your user name (just noticed) reflects your true personna, here's what you'll find---the guys who'd crap all over you online about wearing baggy MTB shorts on a road bike won't dare say squat to you in person, Chief.


----------



## edcal (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all,
I am new to cycling as well. Picked up my first pair of cycling shorts from Performance Bikes but not sure I want to expose my chicken leggs to the world yet so I wear my mesh work-out shorts on top.

Anyways, I bought the cheapest ones and soon realized why. I plan to upgrade to a more expensive pair with better padded liners.


----------



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> If your user name (just noticed) reflects your true personna, here's what you'll find---the guys who'd crap all over you online about wearing baggy MTB shorts on a road bike won't dare say squat to you in person, Chief.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

usn.mustanger said:


> So, the consensus is...a quality set of MTB shorts with a chamois liner is okay for club/group riding, until I start getting more serious? Simplistic question, yes, but I'm a total noob (haven't even actually bought my bike yet, but accessory/clothing research/shopping is part of this) at this.


I wouldn't pay money for MTB shorts now that I own road shorts. They cost about the same, but the liners in MTB shorts are really not suitable to be worn without the shell shorts. On the other hand, you can layer something over road shorts if you feel overexposed.

I don't think you'll go to very many rides with baggies before you feel more out of place wearing them than just doing road shorts.

FWIW, I get almost all of my off-road miles in road kit too. Matching, no less! It's how my team talks the sponsors into buying ad space, but they're also good shorts, good jerseys, and I think they do the job a lot better than MTB stuff, in general. I might feel different if I was wearing armor and a full-face helmet, but I don't.


----------



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I wouldn't pay money for MTB shorts now that I own road shorts. They cost about the same, but the liners in MTB shorts are really not suitable to be worn without the shell shorts. On the other hand, you can layer something over road shorts if you feel overexposed.


But...I still mountain bike. And my Fox shorts are AWESOME for that.



AndrwSwitch said:


> FWIW, I get almost all of my off-road miles in road kit too. Matching, no less!


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit. :devil:

Serioulsy, though, I asked the question because I already have a bunch of MTB shorts with really good liners that work well for me, including when bike commuting on the hardtop. After investing in a road bike and other sundry accessories, I just wanted to know if I'd get shunned by the local riding groups if I decided not to spend the $$$ on road biking shorts right away.


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

Wear what you are comfortable in. I have two pair of Canari baggy chamois shorts that I wear every once in a while. I like them; they're comfortable. If anyone gives me the rolling eye thing, I just say "blow me" and then I flip them off.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

usn.mustanger said:


> But...I still mountain bike. And my Fox shorts are AWESOME for that.


You'll change your tune when you try 'cross. And then never be able to go back. :wink5:

Since you already have MTB shorts in hand, just go with it. I did. I just don't anticipate buying any new ones in future.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

*Lesson learned*

Took a 26 mile ride this morning, wearing my previously comfortable PI road shorts. Guess what? Wearing briefs under cycling shorts defeats their purpose. That would seem to be obvious, but my raw crotch shows that some old guys have to be smacked in the head (or tail) to understand things that would be clear to a moron.


----------



## Sport (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm new too. Just want to be sure or would like to learn from those of you who know. I just bought a pair of baggie on the outside with the tight fitting spandex or lycra (whatever it is) on the inside with the padding. Am I hearing correctly that it is best not to wear anything else between the padding and my personals? I usually wear a tight low rise brieft and thought that would be fine just as a barrier, if you know what I mean. Thanks for any info on this. It might be a while yet before I allow myself to be seen in a road tight fitting spandex style short. I'll go with the flapping. I live in a very small community..... Thanks, Sport


----------



## MD_TX (Aug 7, 2012)

"Sport", I'm with you in that when I started on the MTB I preferred to wear athletic style boxer briefs under and everything else over (you know, in case you had Mexican food the night before and you're grunting it up an incline, better to be safe than sorry). I'm currently still wearing MTB shorts on the road bike, but the ones I wear on the road bike aren't near as baggy as my FOX ones. I think I'll have to do it the 'right' way and go sans underwear since the miles are starting to creep towards the 30s now and after about 20 miles it does start to get a little uncomfortable with a "barrier layer". That and maybe I'll eventually have to start investing in a higher end pair of road specific shorts. 

Anyone have any other suggestions as far as that goes? I've heard good things about Sugoi's RS short, and as far as bib shorts I've heard good reviews about Tenn's cycling bibs as a low cost pair to 'get-into' the whole realm of road shorts.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Shut up and ride. 

Or as mpre53 wrote, if you can hang and not be a squirrel or blow up the pace when you pull, then most folks won't care. And the ones that do...well....


----------

